# Pasting of the vent



## Tà-Tà (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have 2 budgies, " Frank & Doris, I don't have any problems with Frank. Doris is an albino with red eyes, she's very quiet compared to Frank and she constantly has a dirty bottom, I clean it constantly, I was wandering why she is like this and doesn't keep herself clean like Frank does


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She may have a GI tract infection or parasites that is causing the droppings to be abnormal, it would be best to have her checked by a vet that treats birds, they can run a test on the droppings to see what the issue is and give appropriate treatment.


----------



## Tà-Tà (9 mo ago)

Aww thankyou for replying, I'll make an appointment with the vets as I have tried everything else x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

As you have a mixed gender pair, it is important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Please let us know how things progress with your little one.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice and resources above. I hope the vet visit goes well for your little one. 

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, which are included in FaeryBee's post, to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Looking forward to updates!! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## Tà-Tà (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all your help, I will be look for an Avian get asap, thank again xxx


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

My Cookie had a dirty bum bum when he was little but his excuse was he was just not practised in bum cleaning 😅 The posts above have given wise advise tho 🐦


----------



## Tà-Tà (9 mo ago)

Thanks hunni, I'll bare that in mind, everyone has been really good with their support x


----------

